# Clinton River



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah. I've been using them most of the winter. double socks are an absolute must. I may try the pocket warmers though, my feet get really cold afteran hour or so. I don't mind breaking the ice off the guides, put a little carmex on those bad boys and call it a day.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I got heated socks that last 5 hours with a d cell battery. After that five hours you better pray you have moisture wicking socks! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Where did you pick up those at?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Menard's. They're Stanley I've used them twice got a pair for $10. We'll see how long they last

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tankcread (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I will do some reading. If you all don't mind one more question. I'm asking only cause you guys seem to know what your talking about. I usually fish chromes with hot and tots and a few other lures does this technic work in winter months as well Our do I just need to spend a day and try it. I'm asking because I only get one day off a month and would like to b somewhat productive. All replies are appreciated. Thanks fellas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Clinton's froze over in Utica.

Tots will work if you can get it to hang out by there face for a minute. Winter fish are more lithargeic and less likely to chase or aggressively bite durning the coldest months. That changes as you get closer too spring, but some will fish em all winter, try a jig with a gulp minnow no bobber and a slow retrieve.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Copy that.

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## tankcread (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks guys that really helps. I apreaciate it truly. Until next then fellas good luck and stay dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Getanybumps (Jan 4, 2014)

Has anyone had any luck with some warm water species above yates dam? 
I'm just curious


----------

